# Looking for fishing buddy! Deep sea fishing!



## Lanesnap (Feb 28, 2017)

I have experience fishing for Cobia, grouper, tuna, sail, snapper, wahoo, dolphin, triggerfish, kingfish, and many more types of fish. Looking for someone with a boat. I have tackle and will pay for my share of boat fuel, bait, and tackle. I will be willing too drive anywhere from South Padre Island Texas too Florida panhandle too meet up as long as it’s deep sea. Please call eight one six -seven one 6- 8178. Also if you deep drop or swordfish would be very interested and have 100s of window weights we can use free. Feel free too call! My name is Donnie!


----------

